# Water tank



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

Can anyone help? We are in the process of buying an Autocruise Starspirit.
I'm told that to fill the water tank we have to pump it in. Is this right?
When we were in NZ we filled the MH tank with a hose. Where do you put the pump? Thanks Gavel.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gavel

You can use a hose or a submersible pump, just like caravan owners use. What you cannot do is fill your tank straight from a water container or such as the fitting does not allow it.

Ron


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Watering cans work very well too, if you don't want to bother moving the truck.

Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you really use a watering can with this Truma filling system?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If the Starspirit is like my Starblazer, it has a 'fitting' on the end of the water supply hose which 'plugs in' to the 'van water inlet; rather than just sticking the end of the hose in a hole. The hose end fitting has a pressure limiting valve and the inlet connection on the 'van also has electrical connections so you can plug in an immersible pump and pump water in from a bucket / barrel / tank.

My 'used' Starblazer came supplied with a water hose and 'fitting' and a submersible pump. hose and fitting, so these are probably supplied with the 'van from new.

So, no you do not *have* to pump it in but you can do, and no, you cannot use a watering can.

Harvey


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gaval

Just in case we are confusing you. You can still use a hose, but as Harvey said, with a fitting on the end to lock into the van fitting. You can also use a submersible pump, which also has a similar fitting, to fill from a container. You cannot fill straight from a container without a pump.

And yes, it's a bit of a pain when most of us are used to filling from a 10 litre bottle without all the add ons.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi , its a bit of a fiddle at first, but you soon get used to it. main thing is your water is kept pure as it goes through a filter, and nobody else can put anything untoward in, ie mistaken for fuel filler, etc. i think all m/h will have these before long. 


tomnjune


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi TomnJune we have a Starspirit and we also have retrievers like you. We are really looking forward to using our Van, we picked it up today.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi gavel
congratulations on your new m/h, we love our starspirit its our fourth m/h , but the best one, we had a few niggles at first, but nothing we couldnt sort. we lost one of our retrievers, cassie , 5 months ago she was 14,lovely dog , zac is the one in the photo he is 9 now. he is going to spain with us in march for 3 months, we have decided to take the ferry to santander so we are wondering how he is going to react to the 24 hr crossing. should be ok he is a good traveller.  

enjoy your s/spirit tomnjune :lol: :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

As i am thinking about getting a Autocruise Pioneer Tasman the water problem and answers on here still still make me baffled. Why can you not fill from main tap into the fitting supplied if it has a reducer on it?. The last thing i want to do is cart around barrels like i do for caravans.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

teal said:


> As i am thinking about getting a Autocruise Pioneer Tasman the water problem and answers on here still still make me baffled. Why can you not fill from main tap into the fitting supplied if it has a reducer on it?. The last thing i want to do is cart around barrels like i do for caravans.


You *can* fill from the main tap.

You have a hose.

The 'van' end of the hose has a 'plug' which plugs into the 'socket' on the 'van.

You turn on the tap and the water goes into your tank.

The difference between this and other more normal systems is that on others, the 'van' end of the hose is just poked into the filler hole.

The 'socket' on the 'van, also has an electrical connection so that you *can*, if you wish, use a barrel with a submersible pump, but you don't 'have' to.

I don't know if the Tasman has this plug in system but if it has and you buy it you need to make sure that you get the 'plug'unit that fits on the end of the hose. I expect they are quite expensive.

I hope that clarifies things for you.

Harvey


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*water supply for Tasman*

Thanks ingram for positive answer.


----------



## 112162 (May 12, 2008)

We have a Starblazer and it has the same fittings. As other forumites have stated It is not a problem if you have the correct fitting on the end of the hose, these are readily available from the usual caravan parts stockists, I think that they are made by Truma.
We have access to the water tank from the inside of the van, lift the carpet and there is an inspection hatch into the top of the water tank, open it up and you can top your tank up by pouring directly in. This is not our preferred choice but it is useful if you don't want to move the van or you just need a bucket or so of water.


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Hi there - I have an Autocruise Starfire and use a hose to fill my water tank but you do need to get one with the proper fitting on the end to limit the mains water pressure or you risk blowing joints in the system.
Most good accessory shops or even ebay sell them.
Better to be safe than sorry.
I also have a pipe with a submersible pump similar to caravan systems which you can use to pump water from a container if needs be.
Happy motorhoming.
Regards, DOC


----------

